

Show HN: Panchat – Anonymous Group Chat - techaddict009
http://panchat.in/

======
Unai
I thought it looked great, until the Facebook log-in. What an anti-anonymous
thing to ask for. Anyway, that's not my problem; my problem is that I don't
have a Facebook account, and I don't want one. But I've love to try your app
if you add another way to log-in.

Also, the background in the launch page is not very responsive. But I like
your ninja speech bubble.

------
arkokoley
Pranam bhaiiyo jinhone ye site banai hai. Accha kaam kiya h.. Keep up the good
work!!

------
Airspaceapp
Nice 1, kind of reminds me of getsecret app.

------
hiby007
Nice app OP.

